# car wont read iphone 5 with extended USB cable



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

So I ordered the two products below:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009SYZ8OC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004SQ0VWE/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1









When I hooked up the extended USB to Lightning cable into my receiver, it was able to play my iphone music just fine, so I figured when I hook up to the Audi AMI USB cable, I should be golden.

Nope. the MMI just says Device Not supported. How in the hell do you hook up an iphone to our cars with an extended cable?


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

I had the same problem with an extended iPod dock cable I attached to the Audi connector. I wanted to run the whole cable over to my cup holders so I could use my iPhone without shoving it in the glovebox. I gave up and bought a Bluetooth dock adapter:

http://www.viseeostore.com/products/viseeo-tune2air-wma1000.html


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I think you need the Apple 30 pin to Lightening adapter. It is a mere $39.  That is what I use and I have normal functionality. Also, I read on a tech site, CNET I think, that Apple built some kind of encryption into the Lightening cable that would deter knock off cables.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

yes, the 30 pin to lightning adapter works if your leave the iphone in the glove box. However, if you want to connect the adapter to a longer cable...no dice. Tried this already


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

OldKenzo said:


> I had the same problem with an extended iPod dock cable I attached to the Audi connector. I wanted to run the whole cable over to my cup holders so I could use my iPhone without shoving it in the glovebox. I gave up and bought a Bluetooth dock adapter:
> 
> http://www.viseeostore.com/products/viseeo-tune2air-wma1000.html


That is really cool. I am in! Now does anyone have a solution for the archaic "windows" look of the playlist?


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

OldKenzo said:


> I had the same problem with an extended iPod dock cable I attached to the Audi connector. I wanted to run the whole cable over to my cup holders so I could use my iPhone without shoving it in the glovebox. I gave up and bought a Bluetooth dock adapter:
> 
> http://www.viseeostore.com/products/viseeo-tune2air-wma1000.html


but you cant control your music thru the iphone directly with that product, right? Just thru the MMI?


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

myquitacre said:


> but you cant control your music thru the iphone directly with that product, right? Just thru the MMI?


You can use either phone/iPod or the MMI interface. If you want a stripped down Bluetooth Dock receiver with no MMI interface, there are plenty on Amazon and dirt cheap:

http://www.amazon.com/BrightPlay-Bl...etooth/dp/B00B1K6D5Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.com/Patuoxun-Bluetooth-Receiver-Adapter-Sounddock/dp/B0094G44PS/ref=pd_sim_e_1

I went with the Viseeo one because other TTRS owners have it and said it works.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

So i just received the BrightPlay Bluetooth device...this did not work either. Would not sync with the car. im so pissed, it's 2013, this shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

myquitacre said:


> So i just received the BrightPlay Bluetooth device...this did not work either. Would not sync with the car. im so pissed, it's 2013, this shouldn't be this hard.


My Viseeo module just shipped. I’ll update the thread with my impressions once it arrives. Fingers crossed


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

myquitacre said:


> but you cant control your music thru the iphone directly with that product, right? Just thru the MMI?


Very happy. I just installed the Visseo unit. It works perfectly. It has EXACTLY the same functionality as if you had the iPhone plugged in directly. 

Installation could not be easier. I opened the package. I plugged the device into my 30 pin connector in the glove box and it just worked. How about that. My phone immediately recognized the new Bluetooth source. I typed in the four digit code "0000" and I was done. 

Now I can hold my iPhone in my hand and scroll through my music which is my preferred method, but if I don't want to pull it out of my pocket, I have all the normal functionality, as if I was connected with a cable. 

To me this just begs the question. Why didn't Audi add this functionality? I understand that they were not ready to spend the R&D time and money on adapting the more advanced system in some of the other vehicles, but come on really?! Audi could have purchased a device like this and just included it with the 30 pin cable. This would have reduced the complaints about the infotainment system by at least 50%. 

The best $104 I have spent on the car!


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

so you can control your music by using the phone instead of the MMI?


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

myquitacre said:


> so you can control your music by using the phone instead of the MMI?


Yes that is correct!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Williamttrs said:


> Very happy. I just installed the Visseo unit. It works perfectly. It has EXACTLY the same functionality as if you had the iPhone plugged in directly.
> 
> Installation could not be easier. I opened the package. I plugged the device into my 30 pin connector in the glove box and it just worked. How about that. My phone immediately recognized the new Bluetooth source. I typed in the four digit code "0000" and I was done.
> 
> ...


When you leave your car after playing music from your phone in your pocket through the Bluetooh link, and then leave the car and return later, does the system auto re-connect over Bluetooth and start playing the music again without you having to manually press play again?

I like the fact that with the iPod connected in the glove box, the music always automatically just starts where it left off when I restart the car.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Marty said:


> When you leave your car after playing music from your phone in your pocket through the Bluetooh link, and then leave the car and return later, does the system auto re-connect over Bluetooth and start playing the music again without you having to manually press play again?
> 
> I like the fact that with the iPod connected in the glove box, the music always automatically just starts where it left off when I restart the car.


I was pretty sure the answer to your question was yes, but I did not want to misstate anything. So I just went out to double check. I can now answer with 100% certainty that the car does AUTOMATICALLY connect and music DOES start playing where it left off. 

It is actually pretty cool because even though I have been away from my car for several hours and I was listening to FM stations earlier and I was talking on my phone and sending emails, the system was still smart enough to pick up right where it left off. As soon as the Bluetooth paired the car either started to play the music, if "Media" was last selected. If "Media" was not last selected it still held the same place when I selected media again. Not to shabby!


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

How long did your Viseeo unit take to ship and arrive? I ordered mine with free shipping but since they are based out of the UK I’m thinking this could take a while...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Williamttrs said:


> I was pretty sure the answer to your question was yes, but I did not want to misstate anything. So I just went out to double check. I can now answer with 100% certainty that the car does AUTOMATICALLY connect and music DOES start playing where it left off.
> 
> It is actually pretty cool because even though I have been away from my car for several hours and I was listening to FM stations earlier and I was talking on my phone and sending emails, the system was still smart enough to pick up right where it left off. As soon as the Bluetooth paired the car either started to play the music, if "Media" was last selected. If "Media" was not last selected it still held the same place when I selected media again. Not to shabby!


That is pretty cool! I like well-engineered and well-executed products.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Williamttrs said:


> I was pretty sure the answer to your question was yes, but I did not want to misstate anything. So I just went out to double check. I can now answer with 100% certainty that the car does AUTOMATICALLY connect and music DOES start playing where it left off.
> 
> It is actually pretty cool because even though I have been away from my car for several hours and I was listening to FM stations earlier and I was talking on my phone and sending emails, the system was still smart enough to pick up right where it left off. As soon as the Bluetooth paired the car either started to play the music, if "Media" was last selected. If "Media" was not last selected it still held the same place when I selected media again. Not to shabby!


Does streaming Pandora auto stop and start when you leave / enter the car as well?


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

OldKenzo said:


> How long did your Viseeo unit take to ship and arrive? I ordered mine with free shipping but since they are based out of the UK I’m thinking this could take a while...


I too was a little concerned that it may take a while to come in from the UK. I used to order a lot of stuff from the UK for business and it was common for shipments to get held up in customs for weeks.

So I checked Amazon and there was a seller (I think I car stereo company) selling the unit. It was basically the same price. I think I paid $104 including shipping. It came in about 3 business days after I ordered. It was new in the package.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Marty said:


> That is pretty cool! I like well-engineered and well-executed products.


Simplicity is elegance! Not my original thought, but I agree 100%


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Marty said:


> Does streaming Pandora auto stop and start when you leave / enter the car as well?


I tested Pandora this morning. It DOES start, stop and pickup where it left off from, exactly like it should.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Williamttrs said:


> I tested Pandora this morning. It DOES start, stop and pickup where it left off from, exactly like it should.


Awesome! Just ordered one.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

So my Visseo arrived today. I first tried it with my phone and it worked flawless. Then I tried it with the wifes iphone5 and it would pause every 2 seconds. I unplugged the unit, plugged it back in, and it worked properly. Then when the wife started the car to go to work, it started pausing every 2 seconds again. Any ideas?


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

myquitacre said:


> So my Visseo arrived today. I first tried it with my phone and it worked flawless. Then I tried it with the wifes iphone5 and it would pause every 2 seconds. I unplugged the unit, plugged it back in, and it worked properly. Then when the wife started the car to go to work, it started pausing every 2 seconds again. Any ideas?


 I don't think it has anything to do with the iPhone5. That is what I have and it works perfectly. I believe I read about a problem with the unit having a glitch when switching from multiple devices. I know there is a firmware update, but I don't know if it solves the problem and I read that it was not easy to perform the update  

Sorry you are having trouble.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

I received my *ViseeO Tune2air WMA1000* yesterday. 

It works as advertised with my iPhone 4S - the setup and pairing was very easy. 

Simultaneous Bluetooth connectivity with both the Audi TT-RS RNS-E (for voice calls) and the Tune2air (for music playback) works seamlessly. 

This was money well-spent.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Does anyone know if you can have this work as an AUX device to enable spotify, pandora and other services? Currently when I plug in I just get that iphone is docked white screen where the controls are disabled. 

I haven't done much research to see if I can bypass the control, but it would be nice.


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

I just bought the same Viseeo device as per the recommendations in this thread. 

Works great with my Android phone. From what I can tell, with Android and whatever firmware is on the Viseeo device (may not be current), track info isn't displayed, but it is possible to navigate through tracks/artists/albums using the RNS-E. Steering controls also work for selecting the next track, even when I'm using Pandora. 

As others have mentioned, it's a very nice solution. When I get in my car, my phone automatically connects to the car for both hands-free calling and music, and immediately starts playing music off my phone. 

A couple minor complaints: 
- I get the impression that audio is being converted to analog, based on how it makes a deep popping noise when I switch from the Apollo app to Pandora. Audio quality is very good though, so not only could I be wrong about the audio being converted to analog, but quality is really a non-issue. 
- When the RNS-E is on, and it's supposed to be playing music (i.e., not muted), it forces my phone to play any music it can get its hands on. For example, when I start my car up in the morning, my phone connects and then the RNS-E immediately asks it to start playing music. So my phone loads up whatever music is stored on the device. If I then tell my phone to stop playing music, the RNS-E will very quickly realize this and override my attempt to stop music playback from my phone. This makes switching to Pandora a little tricky, because you have to load the Pandora app *before* you can quit the Apollo app. If you quit Apollo first, the RNS-E will just start it back up again before you have a chance to start Pandora.


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

fjork_duf said:


> Does anyone know if you can have this work as an AUX device to enable spotify, pandora and other services? Currently when I plug in I just get that iphone is docked white screen where the controls are disabled.
> 
> I haven't done much research to see if I can bypass the control, but it would be nice.


 Pandora, Spotify, etc support AirPlay which the Viseeo device acts as a receiver for, so yes, you can stream from those apps to the device.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

jpkeyzer said:


> I received my *ViseeO Tune2air WMA1000* yesterday.
> 
> It works as advertised with my iPhone 4S - the setup and pairing was very easy.
> 
> ...


 Just got my unit in the mail yesterday. It worked fine, except it had a few glitches listing track names within folders. I updated the FW from v3.1.4 to v3.1.7 (not the easiest process in the world), and now it appears to list the tracks just fine. 

So far so good!


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

I would like to know if there's a way to prevent the Visseo from playing the last track in my music folder whenever I stop playing a song from the internet. 

I mean, if i'm watching a music video on youtube, and then stop it, it automatically starts playing my iphone music again


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

This device is working inconsistently for me. In general it starts up on the last played track, but if I've played anything else on my phone since returning to th car, it will restart from the very beginning of the music collection. That is pretty annoying.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Marty said:


> This device is working inconsistently for me. In general it starts up on the last played track, but if I've played anything else on my phone since returning to th car, it will restart from the very beginning of the music collection. That is pretty annoying.


 I am not sure I understand what you mean. Are you saying that if you played 4 songs on a play list in the car and then left the car and then played 2 more songs and then returned to the car, that the playlist starts over a song 1?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Williamttrs said:


> I am not sure I understand what you mean. Are you saying that if you played 4 songs on a play list in the car and then left the car and then played 2 more songs and then returned to the car, that the playlist starts over a song 1?


 Here's an easy to way reproduce the issue (at least for an iPhone): 

1) Select and start playing a specific song on your phone through the Audi MMI. 

2) Turn off the car and walk far enough away from it to disconnect the bluetooth (when I was testing this in the car, the Visee seemed to stay powered and connected to my phone even after I locked the car). 

3) Play a video on your iPhone (I recorded a quick one using the Camera app, and then played it back). 

4) Get back in the Audi and start up the car. Notice that the music just started over at the first song on the device.  

Repeat the above sequence (but skip #3) and the music will instead pick up where it left off...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Marty said:


> Here's an easy to way reproduce the issue (at least for an iPhone):
> 
> 1) Select and start playing a specific song on your phone through the Audi MMI.
> 
> ...


 Anybody else able to reproduce this issue? I'm running the latest v3.17 firmware.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Any chance one of you guys with this Viseeo unit and an iPhone can try and reproduce this playback issue? Just play a video you recorded with your camera app and then come back to the car and confirm that your music starts over at the beginning of your collection instead of where you last left off.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Marty said:


> Any chance one of you guys with this Viseeo unit and an iPhone can try and reproduce this playback issue? Just play a video you recorded with your camera app and then come back to the car and confirm that your music starts over at the beginning of your collection instead of where you last left off.


Sorry for the delay. I had been meaning to test this for several days, but did not think about it at the right time. I performed the test exactly as you suggested and I did duplicate the issue as you said. 

Since I prefer to scroll with the iPhone in hand, this quirk does not affect me. I don't have this problem if I play music directly from the iPhone. The MMI / iPhone picks up from where I left off no matter what I do.... at least I think so. I will try to remember to test it under some specific scenarios and report back.


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

so im an a3 owner but have been searching and searching for a solution to this issue with my phone 5 and the glovebox connection. Great to have a good base of knowledge in the forum here. I will be picking this up shortly- this thread has helped a ton!


----------

